
Parrondo's Paradox - elsewhen
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parrondo%27s_paradox
======
coip
Through losing you gain such a better signal to sample regarding facets to
improve. You are able to discover other winning strategies which may be
distinctly separate from an otherwise winning strategy. Without losing, how
can you truly understand how to be the winningest?

